# Johnson family not expecting again. (Sorry Duggar's)



## Grymir (May 10, 2008)

Yes, we are not expecting any children. I don't have any either. Sorry Duggar's. I just thought with all the announcement's, my big announcement would get the media attention it deserves.


----------



## danmpem (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (May 10, 2008)

With the Duggar's family anouncement, I thought I would add one on the other extreme end. It was a lame attempt at late night humor. I figure this one will either burst with a million posts or die a quick death.


----------



## Pergamum (May 10, 2008)

Fertility does not equal holiness, so I think you are okay.


----------



## Pergamum (May 10, 2008)

You provacateur you!


----------



## Grymir (May 10, 2008)




----------



## py3ak (May 10, 2008)

This reminds me of a time in Mexico when my dad asked the congregation if there were any announcements. A man stood up and said, "My wife is not expecting". Since they had had 3 children in very short succession, it rather brought down the house.


----------



## blhowes (May 10, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Yes, we are not expecting any children. I don't have any either. Sorry Duggar's. I just thought with all the announcement's, my big announcement would get the media attention it deserves.


Congratulations for the children you're not expecting. 

What a small world. Believe it or not, we're not expecting either.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we are not expecting any children. I don't have any either. Sorry Duggar's. I just thought with all the announcement's, my big announcement would get the media attention it deserves.
> ...



I expected that, Bob.


----------

